# New toy today Schrade tactical hatchet



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

I like it. Nice out of the box. I'll let everyone know how it performs in the next few days.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe more importantly....dull the edge and sharpen it. 

How does it hold an edge?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pistol grip.... high-capacity cutting edge.... 'tactical'.... black.... evil-looking.... but no shoulder thingy that goes up.

You're good!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tactical but is it extreme XXX . What makes a axe tactical ? Does it get some extra training. Have fun with it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks cool, might be handy for ice climbing with the pick. End of handle a nail puller?

Schrade used to make quality USA stuff, I have a bunch of their knives. Do let use know on quality and the steel.

I'm partial to axes/hatchets that have a hammer/sledge head opposite the blade. Pounding/driving is a primary function I need in an axe.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Maybe more importantly....dull the edge and sharpen it.
> 
> How does it hold an edge?


Apparently pretty good. It is SK5 steel.

https://knifeuser.com/sk5-steel-review/


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah I did my research and settled on this one over a cold steel that I also was partial to. I like the pry bar at the end of this one. I can think of a million uses for it so I think it was a smart buy.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

I do appreciate everyone's input. I am so glad I have found this site! it's nice to have like-minded folks to talk about the stuff with.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like a handy little tool to have. Good pick up. I have hatchets out the wazoo here but I like it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I would like go into battle with a couple of them like Mel Gibson in The Patriot.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

KUSA said:


> I would like go into battle with a couple of them like Mel Gibson in The Patriot.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know right! Lol


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Looks like a handy little tool to have. Good pick up. I have hatchets out the wazoo here but I like it.


 @Prepared One thanks bud.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

KUSA said:


> I would like go into battle with a couple of them like Mel Gibson in The Patriot.


 @KUSA every time I pick it up that movie comes to mind lol


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm partial to my Estwing campers axe, 100% USA made. Light to pack but will do a fair amount of chopping. Goes in my pack with a sven saw, both only a couple lbs total .

Winter time I'll still pack a 3 1/2 lb axe as the weight is overcome by usefulness in winter


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

JoshL said:


> @KUSA every time I pick it up that movie comes to mind lol


Too bad Mel Gibson has been ostracized by Hollyweird buffons. I liked a lot of his acting/films


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is mine, never hacked in anger with it.

It is a Cold Steel one from the 80s, made in the USA.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Definitely let us know how it handles. I need me a nice little ax for chopping wood when I car camp.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks nice for camping. Enjoy!


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Annie said:


> Looks nice for camping. Enjoy!


 @Annie thank you


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Definitely let us know how it handles. I need me a nice little ax for chopping wood when I car camp.


 @Sasquatch I definitely will. It's hurricane season here so I have a hunch I'll be using it sooner than later.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Here is mine, never hacked in anger with it.
> 
> It is a Cold Steel one from the 80s, made in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 107579


 @SOCOM42 I like that one. Cold steel makes great stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

JoshL said:


> @SOCOM42 I like that one. Cold steel makes great stuff.


It is really well made, I thinned out the blade width a bit, what a bitch to do, good steel and not a casting but a true forging.

Have several other Cold Steel blades,

including a Jap made Stainless Steel Tanto that is like a razor and can be used for such if needed.

The wrap on the hawk handle I did myself with paracord epoxied in place, great grip with it.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

A lot of people on this site buy hatchets but few people actually use the hatchet regularly.
Axes, Hatchets, and Mauls can be seriously dangerous to the user if they don't have a lot of practice using them. More dangerous than a chainsaw in my opinion. If there are no easily accessed hospitals (SHTF time) I'd strongly advise against using a hatchet if you don't have a lot of practice with one.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Elvis said:


> A lot of people on this site buy hatchets but few people actually use the hatchet regularly.
> Axes, Hatchets, and Mauls can be seriously dangerous to the user if they don't have a lot of practice using them. More dangerous than a chainsaw in my opinion. If there are no easily accessed hospitals (SHTF time) I'd strongly advise against using a hatchet if you don't have a lot of practice with one.
> 
> just my 2 cents.


I grew up in households that heated with wood, I continued to heat with wood, and currently heat with wood. We/I never purchased any cordwood but I've sold plenty.

I never owned a powered wood splitter, but have lots of time in with hatchets, axes, mauls, and sledges/wedges.

The closet I've come to hurting myself is once I struck my logger boots hard enough to split the shoelaces. I knew an old timberframer that hewd his own timbers from logs. He was giving a hewing demonstration one day, and a person on the crowd remarked, "I hope your boots have steel toes, you're coming close to your feet". His reply was comical, " I don't like steel toes, they dull my axe".

I've seen people doing stupid stuff, like making kindling holding a piece of wood upright with one hand, while striking it with a hatchet/axe with the other.

When backpacking I always have a hatchet, or winter camping a full size axe. They are useful tools that you need to have with you.

Point being, yes you can hurt yourself if you don't know how to use your tools, same with a firearm (a tool). But, I cringe when I see parents forbidding their children to do/learn things because in their eyes they are "dangerous", they are raising a generation of helpless dependent wussies.


----------



## JoshL (Jul 25, 2020)

@Mad Trapper I agree 100%. While I also agree with Elvis about the seriousness of an injury during that time, hand tools are almost a necessity and everyone should know how to use them safely. Truth be told, all tools can be dangerous in a dummies hand lol


----------



## Jacoboliver (Mar 15, 2021)

its look so danger 😁


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

let us know if it can penetrate a blue Kevlar helmet


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Even though I already have 3 or 4 I had to pick up an Estwing the other day after reading about all the people here who have them. I would take a pic but it's at the bottom of my box in my truck now. 

This is the exact one I got but I only paid $14.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Estwing-14-Sportsman-Axe-with-Leather-Grip/19304352


----------

